

Google News needs a rethink; this is definitely not a 'top story.' - anigbrowl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/extra/2011/mar/08/international-womens-day-offer

======
anigbrowl
_Celebrate International Women's Day with our book offer

To mark 100 years of International Women's Day, Extra members can get a 50%
discount on Women of the Revolution. Edited by Kira Cochrane, this is a lively
and witty collection, the essential guide to the feminist thinking and writing
of the past 40 years_

100 years of International women's day is a landmark. But this is a coupon,
not a news story. I know, I make a post like this every month, as if they owed
me something. But this is where Yahoo was when I first discovered Google in
~1998. It's just news, not Google in general. But I care about the news and
find the inability to customize my feed to any meaningful degree increasingly
frustrating.

